# How to sharpen a pulp hook ?



## craneoperator (Jan 20, 2008)

Should a pulp hook tip be sharpened similar to the tip of a Hookaroon? Any tips on how to get the most effective tip shape would be appreciated.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 20, 2008)

Not too sure what a 'pulp hook' is, do you mean a pick-a-roon type thingy?
Many years in a sawmill and hundreds of pick tips later I can tell you what we did for those, but being unsure of what you mean (the particular tool), this is all i can tell you. If you are using this for flipping cants you need a slightly different point than if you are simply moving stuff around. For flipping you want the very tip hooked (the last 1/2-1/4") to about parallel with the handle, this we used to do by taking a torch to the tip and pounding it to a fairly fine, four sided, point then bending the very tip over an anvil then quenching in water. If you are using your tool for picking up pieces of wood you want fairly sharp but much less hook otherwise they get hard to release the piece, same if it is too fine a point. Maybe post a picture of your tool in question and descibe what you want to do with it. For just a straightforward tip I see nothing wrong with using a grinder or side-cutter to achieve this sharpening, for just moving stuff around I've always found that squaring it up a bit is more efficient that having the point round as a round point has less control (the piece can turn iow). Nothing wrong with a bit of experimentation to find what works for you in whatever application you're going to use it in.
No idea if this helps or not, all I could think of given the limited info.



Serge


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 20, 2008)

If this is what you mean by pulp hook, We would file up the flat sides. Otherwise your tip would get to wide and wouldn't stick well. It doesn't take much or often to keep useable. Try a little snap of ther wrist when you are setting your hook. That snap will set the hook on a better angle for holding.


http://www.vannattabros.com/tools.html


Owl


----------

